# #2 oil Furnace :)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

1997 Coleman / Evcon, run time, heater and blower fan both on, temp at floor vent 121 deg F

.065 80deg A nozzle, clean filter.


Oh heating and A/C guys, hows THAT for a 13 year old heater with a swapped out heat exchanger, and swapped out roof jack?
:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there a question here that I am missing?

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, I'm just happy that after all the rework I've done on it I actually get heat and no carbon monoxide alarm:grin:
And ESPECIALLY with no smoke coming out of the roof jack, since I did every bit of work on this thing since it was installed, learning as I went. After the old 1972 Coleman, and now this newer model, and all the research I have done, I'm pretty sure I could install, and maintain professionally if I had the money for the license


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Almost as old as my old oil burner. 1966... 44 years old and repaired many times. I have replaced the high pressure oil pump 3 times, two HT transformers, 1 new drive coupling..

The electro-mechanical clock has been out in total stripdown twice to reshape and polish the contacts, clean & oil the mechanism.

It has just been replaced with a new condensing boiler which must be far more efficient. We have only test fired it as yet - we hope it will keep us warm this winter :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW, thats a old one, when I was a kid the only thing we had that old was a pot belly oil burner converted to wood that used regular fans to blow the air around


----------

